# Writing up my first year cash flow/expenses sheet and have a few questions. HELP!



## SpitBuck (Feb 23, 2009)

So I have done my full first year cash flow/expense sheet.

I will be setting up both a custom screen printing business as well as doing our own designs and selling on eBay, a website and locally. We have a very strong marketing plan and are going to be running very nice manual printing machines.

I ran my numbers and they look great. My end of year sales with all sales combined was $84,000. Is this a realistic number in this line of business? 

Also, in custom silk screening what are the sales trends through the year? I know the sales trends of selling our designs (regular t-shirt sales), busy during x-mas with sales pickups around holidays and summer. However, I am completely clueless as far as if there are any sales trends in custom orders.

Help me out so I can get this business plan finished up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ourbod (Feb 3, 2009)

Not to seem unhelpful, but I guess I am. I think it is up to you to justify your numbers, find sales trends and marketing nitches. I do know that if it where easy, everyone would do it. I don't mean to come across harsh, but I think your questions are best answered by you


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I also silk screen my own designs as well as make shirts for local clients(local companies, reunions, cheer squads, etc). That's a sweet amount of sales. I only started in May last year and wasn't very aggressive with any aspects. This year will be my bigger year.
The trends I noticed most in my area is to hit up local companies in February to get them as clients for the spring. This includes Landscapers, Construction companies, sports teams, etc.
I also live near the beach so I will be marketing towards the boardwalk vendors in the next week.

Not sure if that helped, but just wanted to chime in. Hope things are better for you this year and that you do very well.

-Scott Lewis


----------



## SpitBuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the words of advice, I have some meetings with some current screen printing business'.

Good thing to keep in mind! I can somewhat assume what the market trends look like and I got some valuable info from the SGIA. 

Anyone else?


----------



## moksha (Oct 28, 2007)

yea your niche is what you make it... I have always looked at the change of seasons as high times. the fall gets colder and companies need warmer garments, the spring comes and everyone needs new t-shirts... that is just my opinion in general, but there are needs all year around if you find a spot to fit in your local market.... maybe you are marketing prom t-shirts, maybe you are marketing to summer company picnics, etc... good luck with you biz!


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I think you should be more conservative. We all come in big the first go around. Banks and lenders want to see a more realistic model though.

I have a rather extensive spreadsheet setup with multiple (13) pages and multiple formulas all tied together to get you 3 years. I also have a business plan to go with this. I actually have a few months into this. The yearly cash flow analysis' incorporate into yearly ProForma/Profit & Loss sheets as well. It's pretty involved. Here is a sample of the year 1 Cash Flow with some sample numbers.










I may start to actually sell it as a template set for people getting into or expanding their business.


----------



## SpitBuck (Feb 23, 2009)

That is all kind of what I thought, I figured people are in need at all times of the year. There are events and happenings going on all year round, summer or winter. I appreciate the input.

As far as the spreadsheet, mine is very similar and very detailed. However, my spreadsheet right now only looks at year 1. I got my sales numbers by figuring numbers of sales per month and then gave possible sale sizes.

I will be making a marketing calender for our first two years as well, as trying to get our name out to all different markets to fast will leave us confused and missing many potential customers. I think the marketing plan will help me plan sales numbers, as some of the business' we will be marketing to will be larger order kind of places and some will be the smaller order types (sports teams).

Appreciate all the advice though, keep it coming in.


----------

